# SW Rock design



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

What do you think of this design for my 55g saltwater tank? Any recemondations would be greatly accepted.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well the tank is still sturred up and my camara sucks ass but let me know what you think of the idea.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I like the idea of having all of the LR on one end of the tank. But, in my own personal tanks I don't like seeing any powerheads, pumps etc. Otherwise, it looks sweet.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think that design idea looks really good. Looks similar to MStiers tank


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

the power heads are just temporary


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

looks nice...if you like it like that..me for example like the even look..i like seeing one side similar to the other...i'm into cave works...but everyones different..but overall ..its nice imo


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice design indeed


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

get that crap out of here what were u thinking even posting that trash on here can u not jsut figure thing s out for yourself stupid little ****









rotflmao J/K mang







u already know my wife thinks its okay so ihave to think its okay


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

hey nothing thanks for the complement but of course i would have to say go







yourself, its not like you have helped me out all all. LOL thanks for all the help man!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

its ok i guess
i would remove a few rocks and make a small cave a few incehes away to take away all that bareness


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

I don't think that scape is really useful. It might look OK but there are several reasons why not to aquascape reef tank that way:

-You didn't really aquascaped it, you piled the rocks on the top of each other and thats not functional. In such a scenario water will not flow trough rocks and dirt is going to collect behind/between and under them which is going to result in bad quality water.. You want to make more drastic display, to build arches and caves where water is going to flow trough, your fishes find refuge,... bla, bla
something like this




























On the other hand I don't like idea of building rock walls against the sides, that way you'll wont be able to clean the glass, it is better to leave 1-2" of space to provide water flow, that your fishes can swim around and behind and to hang some corals on it...

I don't want that comment to sounds negative, just some pointers for good start,


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok, so i rearranged my tank here is a pic of what it looks like now


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

nice setup as i said in our convo i can see it as beeing quite a challenge to setup a rockscape for 2 sided viewing


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

yes i never knew how hard it would be to put some rocks in a tank, but i finaly think I fould a set up that allows for two sided viewing and that I like. Thanks for all the help and complements


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

that is fine i see you have 3 powerheads so water movement will be fine you can have the rocks how you want aslong as you like it and the water movement is fine people who said that wasnt aquascaping are stupid you have scaped it how you want and how you like stick with what you like.
there will be plenty of caves and hidy holes for the fish the only thing you have to worry about is an anemone walking over your coral but i doubt you will have that problem


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

you did a good job of setting it up.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

So whats it look like now?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

make it like a valley


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is an updated pic of the tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Its looking good! Just have to wait out the cyano, and then the hair algae will follow, So after the cyano goes away keep up on the waterchanges so the hair dont take a foothold. Dont start doing them till the cyano goes away. Try to get some more circulation as well.
The rock work is looking good!
Do you add any chemicals? I suggest reef builder by seachem for now to get the coraline alge going, and it is the easiest to add.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Raptor a few questions for you. I have this red alge all over my sand and i cant get rid of it i can scrape it off the bottom, it comes off in sheets but its back the next day. Any ideas how to get rid of it? Also i have this green alge that grows on the glass and is really hard to get off is that the cyno alge you are talking about? If so how long until it goes away? Thanks in advance


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Its excess waste from somewhere maybe decaying because its still curing lr? Cyano will consume it, then hair algae will follow. Getting more circulation, and keeping water clean will get rid of it. Theres a couple pruducts that will work on it as well, But i wouldent use it with any corals in the tank. Starving the nutrients out will work, You can leave the lights off and that will work along with waterchanges.
It is a normal part of cycling. 
.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i was having a problem with red slime, from my research one of the biggest causes is poor circulation, you may notice that you have more of the algea in low circulation areas.. there is a product for red algea removal that is supposed to work really well but i cant remember the name.. for my case i cleaned the crap out of my sand bed and stirred it all around and increased circulation and dont have it any more..


----------

